# Chrissy.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a shoot with a budding model today named Chrissy.

Pictures have been processed as per her requirements (skin smoothing etc).

Location was a small flat with a plain white wall as a backdrop.
One softbox on camera left & natural light through main window to the
right.

Here are a few of the many taken.

Comments welcome.

1.









2.









3. Tiffany from Eastenders? (also missed hair over models left eye).


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

They're nice photos mate. Just once again the exposure and white balance are 99% there but not quite perfect.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you bud - slowly getting there.

Glad these shoots are only costing me fuel :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

vs










This isn't perfect by any means as i'm a little pissed and on my macbook which isn't connected to my calibrate screen.

But you should get the idea.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is a copy of the original which was shot RAW & has been saved as a
jpeg.

The original isnt far from your edit which im pleased about but the 'tan' was
at the request of Chrissy.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

would!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

agree about the exposure. Nice gentle smile but think _maybe_ that you shot the portrait shots too straight on. They seem a little flat. Eyes in the colour shots sing out beautifully. The first portrait and black and white are great. Not mad on the later shots. Hair doesn't look quite right.... and shadows on face a little too stark.
Some damn good shots though.


----------



## jimnotjon (May 17, 2009)

She is lovely and good shots, she looks confident infront of the camera


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good effort mate , how ever she needs to tone down on the mascara a bit, it ruined her eyes, looked to blobby, she has pretty eyes it was a shame to see that.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

rallying1 said:


> Good effort mate , how ever she needs to tone down on the mascara a bit, it ruined her eyes, looked to blobby, she has pretty eyes it was a shame to see that.


I couldnt agree more. I mentioned on the phone prior to the shoot to go steady
on the eye make-up but they still insist on slapping it on for some reason


----------

